# Prayers to Padre Pio for a miracle



## raphael

Hello everyone,

Your prayers and faith are truly inspiring. I love reading them. I think the prayer to Our Lady of Mount Carmel is particularly beautiful.

Is anyone praying to Padre Pio for his intercession?

You can read more about this remarkable priest on www.padrepiodevotions.org

Good luck to all. I hope your prayers will be answered.

Raphael   xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

I havent prayed to Padre Pio but my DH gave me the St Joseph prayer http://www.cwo.com/~pentrack/catholic/stjoseph.html that you say for 9 mornings and then ask for something that you truly want, aparently its never been known to fail, but one of my friends told me to pray to Our Lady and ask her to ask her son for his help as he would never refuse her anything


----------



## raphael

Hello,

I had a look at the St. Joseph prayer. It's lovely and I will definitely say it throughout my next treatment. Thank you for the link. 

Best wishes,

Raphael


----------

